# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How many ML in 1 IU

## gesd

Hey all,

New member here and was wondering how many ml there were in 1 I.U.

----------


## sin

how many ml? 0.01. if you plan on taking insulin with that insulin syringe and your asking questions like this, make sure you ask many more before you start.

----------


## Mack-Attack

How many cycles you got under your belt bro? anything that your measuring with i.u.'s is def. not for beginners. (Insulin , GH, IGF-1)

----------


## gesd

no, was planning on starting a HGH cycle, and wanted to take 2 IU a day, but only have syringes.

----------


## gesd

I have about 7 cycles under my belt, came into some HgH and wanted to start a new cycle. Last cycle was in September. I am not messing with insulin or anything like that.

----------


## razor67

:EEK!:  

Conversions: 
1 ml = 1 cc -/+ 
100 units per 1 cc 

6 mg = 18iu 

1 ml = 18iu 

.50 ml = 9iu 

.25 ml = 4.5iu 

Some people choose to only do it in ccs but here is how you can do it in units on a slin dart 

5.5 = 1iu, so 2iu = 11 on a slin dart

----------


## sin

definitely get some insulin syringes bro. its impossible to measure accurately with a normal syringe.

----------


## Mack-Attack

> I have about 7 cycles under my belt, came into some HgH and wanted to start a new cycle. Last cycle was in September. I am not messing with insulin or anything like that.


oh ok, your local pharmacist should have 100 unit insulin syringes then.

----------

